# O2 - will double your top-up amount



## Caveat (19 Jan 2009)

Heard a radio advert this morning - not sure about T&Cs but the gist seems to be that O2 will match your top-up amount for the time being (Until end of Jan. maybe?).

Top up by €20 - they add €20 etc.

I think max. top-up is €50: to which they will apparently add €50.

Worth checking out.


----------



## cinders (19 Jan 2009)

its only if you are transferring your mobile to O2 I think -


----------



## Caveat (19 Jan 2009)

OK thanks - still, a good enough deal anyway.


----------



## irishlinks (24 Jan 2009)

Tesco are doing the same. (they use the o2 network)  double credit on all top ups 10 euro or above. The extra credit expires after 30 days and can't be used till you use up the credit you paid for.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2009)

Yeah, Tesco Mobile easily for most usage groupings have the best value pay as you go offer now with their 2 for 1 top ups for life.


----------

